#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  intensive care is saai

## abdelhaknouri

Hallo ik ben het ik ben het helemaal zat dat er op de intensive care geen goeie kechs rondlopen. Er lopen hier alleen maar van die kkr tattas met hun zuurstofslang. dus nu sla ik elke dag veel pagga. Mag dit?

----------

